# 1st DEER EVER!!!!!!!!!



## duke-86 (Sep 24, 2010)

I got in the stand around 5:00 PM saturday and by 6:30 she was on the ground. i hit her at about 15yards away she ran about 20 yards and started stumbling. First time hunting with a Bow and first time killing a deer. Great lease with a bunch of great guys.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Great job and congrats!!!


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats, your hooked now!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

congrats! nothing like your first bow kill


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

you'll never pick a rifle up again. congrats


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on your first bow kill.

But did you have to run her over with your tire?


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

sell the guns


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations, i was waiting for a wknd late post -What a great one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

congrats!!!cant wait to get my first.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats, and job well done!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations. That is cool!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats! Awesome!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats....See, there is nothing to it


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Good job! Now the addiction will take you over.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Good Job !


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Excellent! Now the addiction begins lol.

TH


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice!:brew:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I love to watch m do the 'drunk walk' after a shot...WW


----------

